# Fall of the bone lamb chops...



## dernektambura (Oct 20, 2019)

Today wifie cooks and I gotta admit she is the one... my favourite " lamb chops, swimming in the red wine sauce" recipe... she does her thing and I bring empty stomach and six pack for me... yes, I do initial bbq lamb thing but everything else is her...
High temp, 2 min each side lamb bbq... spices: white and black peper, sage, eggnog pinch...






lamb chops done on bbq...
	

		
			
		

		
	






lamb chops covered with red onion and good amount of fresh garlic... red wine and rosemary... (upsss...I accidentally sprinkled half of Tuborg beer over lamb chops while wifie was busy and looking the other way..)...





Cover with aluminum foil and simmer for one hour at 200C in oven...Two lamb chops pieces already missing from the time wifie got it out of oven and table... Who dunn it?!





Mushed potato...garlic stuffed olives... garden salad...lamb chops and Tuborg beer.... off to watch movie and sleep...


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 20, 2019)

Fine looking meal. Like! I also made lamb chops tonight in the cast iron skillet. it was the first time in several years that I had them...the recent post's made me do it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks great and I was glad to see Shoulder Chops. I would have Cried if you Braised, Rib or Loin Chops...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 20, 2019)

Awesome meal.

6 pack? Not after a meal like that. :-)


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 20, 2019)

looks great


----------



## disco (Oct 20, 2019)

Lovely lamb, Lad! Big like.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh man, I'd be all over a plate of that!
That all looks so delicious.
*Like!*


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2019)

Baaaaaaaaad to the bone, excellent looking chops. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 20, 2019)

That is a beautiful looking plate! Something about the buttery appearance of those taters with gravy, make me want some right now. Like. RAY


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you guys... some dish recipes, even thou they seem to be simple and straightforward are perfect...


----------

